# The life of a Rave Photographer



## Signal55ent

Hey fellas, new on this forum. Im gunna keep this thread Running with the top shots from each of my weekly shows!

Id love the feedback and would love to see other event photographers jump on in with their nightlife love!

SO LETS GET IT STARTED!!!

Here are a few shots from last weekend!



















all comments and adive is always welcome!


----------



## ghache

Subscripted, 

Hot girls on Kool Beans are always fun to watch!


----------



## Signal55ent

ghache said:


> Subscripted,
> 
> Hot girls on Kool Beans are always fun to watch!



Sigh... as I agree, im also looking for help on improvement!

Advice is welcome, don't make me post only guy pics now...


----------



## ghache

Signal55ent said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subscripted,
> 
> Hot girls on Kool Beans are always fun to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... as I agree, im also looking for help on improvement!
> 
> Advice is welcome, don't make me post only guy pics now...
Click to expand...

 

Just a cool trick for you! put your flash in rear sync and 2nd rear curtain sync! you will get some amazing effect! once you learn how to control it, you will get all that colorfull embiant light while getting sharp image of what your focusing on!

here some reading for you on it

An Explanation of 2nd Curtain Sync Flash (or Slow Sync Flash)

13 Great Examples of Slow Sync Flash Images


----------



## Signal55ent

ghache said:


> Signal55ent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> Subscripted,
> 
> Hot girls on Kool Beans are always fun to watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh... as I agree, im also looking for help on improvement!
> 
> Advice is welcome, don't make me post only guy pics now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a cool trick for you! put your flash in rear sync and 2nd rear curtain sync! you will get some amazing effect! once you learn how to control it, you will get all that colorfull embiant light while getting sharp image of what your focusing on!
> 
> here some reading for you on it
> 
> An Explanation of 2nd Curtain Sync Flash (or Slow Sync Flash)
> 
> 13 Great Examples of Slow Sync Flash Images
Click to expand...

 

my next gig is on friday!

Ill definatly try these tricks, thank you


----------



## Signal55ent

Last weekend, i was supposed to go down to LA and shoot a 15,000 person massive show... Sadly, permits where taken away, and some stuff went south, and the show got cancelled.

So i stayed up in seattle and did the small warehouse party instead. Tried some different settings... The pics seemed to turn out cleaner! And the color more vibrant!


----------



## Signal55ent

a few from last night!


----------



## altitude604

That's Aaron Simpson innit?


----------



## TamgerineM

I really like these. Me and my flash have a very poor relationship but you seem to be able to control it really well which makes me want to practice. Some of the people in your pictures look absolutely slizzered.


----------



## atabrem

your images are a bit yellow.. the people all look like they have jaundice.  try correcting your wb, your flash, or take some yellow out in ps.. i know nothing about flash (i am a natural light photog) so i can't help you with HOW to fix it.. i like the idea what another pp said about getting more ambient light tho!   all these look great tho imo, and FUN!


----------



## thetathink

People still go to raves? lol


----------



## kasperjd4

That girl in #2 looks exactly like the girl that sits next to me in my class....... I wonder....


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Nice to see someone else's take on club nights. Though my crowd is more metal and punk fans.
Definitely going to explore that slow synch flash technique mentioned by ghache.

Since you requested others, will post up a few of mine below. Still learning, but the crowd seem to enjoy my presence at the nights so far.

All straight from camera, bar the resize and watermarking.


----------



## Lodd

@Twisted_Pixel. You should set the Camera to Aperture priority and the flash to rear sync. to get the mood.

@Signal55ent. Are you using any light modifiers like a lumiquests 20-80 or such?
And do you use gels on the flash? if so. Which?


----------



## ghache

Signal55ent said:


> a few from last night!


 

WTF is wrong with the guy in tyhe back.

Its Okay to get drunk/high on Kool Beans and have some fun but once you put a pacefier in your mouth then now you have a problem. LOLLLL

that picture is awesome btw!

have you tried rear sync with your flash?


----------



## altitude604

ghache said:


> Signal55ent said:
> 
> 
> 
> a few from last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with the guy in tyhe back.
> 
> Its Okay to get drunk/high on Kool Beans and have some fun but once you put a pacefier in your mouth then now you have a problem. LOLLLL
> 
> that picture is awesome btw!
> 
> have you tried rear sync with your flash?
Click to expand...

 
lol wherever there's E being ate, there'll be someone with a soother. at least it cuts the number of GURRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNN faces down which look arguably more silly. :lmao:


----------



## Twisted_Pixel

Lodd said:


> @Twisted_Pixel. You should set the Camera to Aperture priority and the flash to rear sync. to get the mood.



Thanks Lodd,

Usually shoot in manual, to try keep the shutter speed down, but will be experimenting this weekend.

One problem I do have, is focus. Sometimes the autofocus, just doesn't want to play ball. There isn't enough ambient light especially away from the dance floor to manually focus. Oh how I hate smoke machines too, for the same reason.

I'm guessing it's just practice as I've generally not ventured into manual focus.

Anyway enough of my ranting lol, time for sleep and thanks again for the feed back.


----------



## timzo

the lighting in parties can be just too difficult sometimes... it changes very quickly


----------



## BoothePhotography

Very nice. I love doing photos for my friend's band at bars. I also do stuff with a friend's indoor haunted house, so it's fun to work in low light settings with different colored lights...love dubstep and techno, I'd love to do a rave shoot!

-Zach


----------



## Lodd

Twisted_Pixel said:


> Lodd said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Twisted_Pixel. You should set the Camera to Aperture priority and the flash to rear sync. to get the mood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Lodd,
> 
> Usually shoot in manual, to try keep the shutter speed down, but will be experimenting this weekend.
> 
> One problem I do have, is focus. Sometimes the autofocus, just doesn't want to play ball. There isn't enough ambient light especially away from the dance floor to manually focus. Oh how I hate smoke machines too, for the same reason.
> 
> I'm guessing it's just practice as I've generally not ventured into manual focus.
> 
> Anyway enough of my ranting lol, time for sleep and thanks again for the feed back.
Click to expand...


Just make sure the AF-assist lamp is off and the AF is set to spot and AF-C
Set the AF point it the middle (where the AF-point is faster and more accurate) Focus and shoot.


----------



## user3977

hey guys what setups are you using? i will have an outside promoter use our venue for a rave near the end of march so i have time to start practicing now. i know something that is a little better in low light would help but i can not buy a 7D or anything else at the moment. i am stuck with an Xti and i will rent the proper lens / flash combo that i should have. so any suggestions on how to get good shots in the dark would be great.


----------



## MJLphotographics

Never an easy feat in such low light conditions top work!


----------



## For9Studios

Very nice shots!  The positive is the fact that people are not camera shy at these events. I'm doing my first one this weekend - I'll post them and let me know what you think.

Just keep clicking....


----------

